# Pointing the way!



## DonRicklin (Mar 24, 2009)

Our own Rob Sylvan pointing the way at Photoshop World Boston today. We're having great fun!







Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2009)

Wish I was there!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 24, 2009)

What a big gathering there!


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL ... thanks for capturing the moment Don! I wish y'all were here too. I'll be in the Lightroom track all day tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 24, 2009)

Well Victoria, you book a flight and then..  Ah you know..

It's on again in 6 months. Love to be there to network, if nothing else.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2009)

One day!!!


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 25, 2009)

More Rob!






Also met Martin Evening and will do a workshop with him later today.

Don


----------



## LindseyParker (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 25, 2009)

I am not being electrocuted in that shot as much as it may look that way. :-D

I'll also be in the Martin Evening class. I'll see if I can get a shot of Don. *evil grin*


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like fun - nothing like that down here!!


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 26, 2009)

Rob Sylvan;4''61 said:
			
		

> I am not being electrocuted in that shot as much as it may look that way. :-D
> 
> I'll also be in the Martin Evening class. I'll see if I can get a shot of Don. *evil grin*


Actually Rob was trying to get coax a better focus out of that projector. And he did!

Don


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help Don!


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 27, 2009)

*And there's the proof!*



			
				Rob Sylvan;4'2'' said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help Don!


Caught me in the act!

Thanx, Rob. It has been fun!

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2009)

Aaaw, you guys look like you've had a great time!


----------

